# GOLD, SBE, XTREMA2, SX3



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Which gun should i get?*​
SX349.09%Gold1125.00%SBE II2045.45%Xtrema2920.45%


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ok guys do any of you have any experience with a Browning, Benelli, Beretta, or Winchester? Im trying to decide which gun i should get. I have a Winchester 1300 pump but am not too interested in the SX3, i also have a Beretta 92 9mm and its a good pistol.

I'm mainly choosing between the Benelli SBE II, or the Browning Gold. The only reason i might not buy the SBE II is because on my dads SBE I if you have three shells in and your trying to get them out because you didnt shoot them, the ones in the magazine wont come out until press this little button. Is it the same on the SBE II? And dont get me wrong i dont mind the kick much but i want a low kicking gun so i can get on target quicker for a following shot, the SBE I kicks alot does the SBE II kick alot? And does anyone know if they make Browning Gold FLD Stalkers in 3 1/2 inch? Thanks guys.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

*Xtrema2 :rock: *


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

*SUPER BLACK EAGLE 2 :beer: *


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

I have a SX2 and i like it but i think my next gun will be a Extrema 2.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys why do yout think i should get the guns you mentioned. Im starting to lean towards the browning gold but like i said i want the FLD in 3 1/2 inch.


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

SX2, no contest :lol:


----------



## duckbusterky (Feb 26, 2006)

Browning makes a hunter in 3.5. However, I have problem with the magazine ejecting shells too early on my light loads. Awesome hunting shotgun though, just not too good for the clays.


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

I also had a 1300 Black Shadow before buying my SBE-II.

From my experience, the SBE-II pulls up like a dream, the recoil is very manageable, and the tear-down/assembly for cleaning is a god send. The ability to adjust you stock comb heighth and the length of pull enables you to custom fit the gun to you personally.

What other gun can you strip down to the firing pin without the use of tools?

The only drawback that I've found is emptying the full rounds out of the magazine.


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Are you anywhere close to being able to purchase one of them?

Or are you going to post more of the exact same questions about them for another 6 months?


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Browning Gold I have a BPS I shot for years and just bought a gold last year should have done it sooner.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

You can empty a SBE/m1 without chambering them. Pull the handle back and clear the one in the chamber. Flip gun upside down and push loading gate in, then push on the side that retains the shell in the mag. It will move slightly to the side and the shell will come right out. This is the recommended proceedure from Benelli. Tom Knapp even showed it on his segment on American Birdhunter.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Get a Gold, they are tough and reliable, as are any brownings


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I got a browning (I think its a gold) 10 and an A390 Beretta. Love both guns and have shot many ducks and geese with both. Both guns are similar if you ever take on totaly apart. I like the browning for how they feel and the beretta for how easy it is to use carry arm and drag though the gunk of a slough and feild.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The Gold and SX are just about interchangable. Kind of like a Chevy and GMC. I do not like either one. Benelli - go ahead and get one and then you will not have to trade up in a couple of years.


----------

